# Eric Pykala (Lance Romance)



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

My friend and some-time musical conspirator Eric Pykala has passed away.
This is extremely sudden and details are not available yet. but I do know that Eric touched quite a few people here on the Forum.

Eric was a long time veteran of the southern Ontario music scene. Eric played in many, many bands dating back into the 70's. 
He worked at the 12th Fret for many years doing sales and repairs, then moved up to The Arts in Newmarket doing repairs and set-ups for them.
More recently Eric had moved to London to be near his parents and help them out in their day to day needs. Eric started up his "Guitar Dr". business and would make house calls for setups and small repairs.

I know a lot of us here on the Forum knew Eric from his superb work on guitars and his colourful telling and re-telling of stories.

Eric and his brother Paul were best friends and musical partners for their entire life. They had a band for any type of gig required and a song list that numbered in the hundreds. Eric and Paul were the guitar, bass and voices of the band and then they would fill in the blanks with talented players that fit the gig. 
Eric was my pal and we shared a passion for music, guitarists and guitars. We were even business partners for a while. He was a totally positive fellow. Always thinking about the good side of things. 

One of my favourite memories of Eric was from the 93' NAMM show. Eric was a huge rockabilly fan. We had tickets for the Fender Concert one night with Buddy Guy and Danny Gatton. He was so excited to see his hero, Danny Gatton that night. Well, not only did we see Danny but as it turned out, Danny came and sat right beside us for Guy's set. We introduced ourselves and I took a picture of him and Danny together. The smile on Eric's face was incredible. I'll always remember that.

RIP Eric. 

I will get back to this post with details as they come in.


Pete


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Very sorry to hear of the loss of your friend, Pete. I didn't know him but from reading his posts it was as you say, seemed to be a very positive person.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for posting this Pete. I too knew Eric from his days at the Arts. It's quite a shock. My condolences to his family. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh my God. That is terribly sad news. I did not know Eric well but from all our conversations he was a fantastic guy. Though I'm 3 hours away from the London area, Eric has over time set up 3 of my guitars. He did an expert job on all of them and I was going to send him a couple more. We just chatted a few weeks ago about him getting a Taylor Guitar and selling his White Falcon. I toyed with the idea of trading with him but he didn't like Martins! I feel sick to my stomach right now. Thank you Pete for letting us know. He was one of a kind and truly shall be missed. May he Rest in Peace. His Family has my deepest sympathies.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

That's horrible news! My condolences to his family as well as to his extended family here.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Condolences to his family and friends


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

I can't believe this. I spoke to him a week ago!

If this is true, I don't even know what to say, Eric's an amazing guy. I'll miss taking 2 hours on a 15 minute repair, to chat about something we both really loved.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I was texting him yesterday, this blows my mind. I can't actually comprehend it. I will be watching this thread. My condolences to his family and friends as well.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This is the worst part of having our little community here. We unfortunately lose some of our friends along the way. I never met Eric but my condolences to his family and close friends


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Wow. That's a punch to the gut I didn't see coming. I'd just emailed him yesterday as well. 

Hope and peace to his friends and family.

Fare thee well, Eric. Thanks for the good times and the better memories.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...oh, man, this is heartbreaking.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I just received this from Dan Lear..

"Hi Everyone

To those I have already contacted and for those that I hadn't been able to, please forgive me. It sounds like Eric had a cardiac arrest and died in his sleep last night. There will be a celebration of his life this Saturday the 29th at the Pykala home between 12 and 8 PM. Address is 63 Rose Hip Place, London, Ontario N5K 4H4

Please pass information on and feel free to contact me if needed.

Dan Lear"



for those that don't know Dan, please contact me. Dan will be funneling info to me as this goes along.

Pete


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> This is the worst part of having our little community here. We unfortunately lose some of our friends along the way. I never met Eric but my condolences to his family and close friends


Or maybe the best part. Not losing friends, but being small enough to notice and care when we do. My condolences as well to Eric's family and friends.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Condolences. Hopes and prayers for his family and friends. 

Nicely worded notice Pete, your friendship is obvious through your expressions. I trust he knew how you felt.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

My condolences, how sad.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for the update Pete. We'll be there.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss Pete. As others have already said, condolences go out to yourself, all of his friends and family. Sometimes the suddeness makes this worse to endure, especially when otherwise healthy and vibrant.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I did not know Eric except as Lance Romance in this forum. I know he was an ace guitar tech from the respect he always recieved in accolades from others whom he did work for on their instruments. I have always been a bit jealous of those he did work for because I live too far away and guys like him are a rare breed. I always made sure to read his posts when he had something to say because he always had something of substance to contribute to the discussion. I never knew him personally but I will miss him as a respected member of this forum. RIP Eric. You obviously had many friends and made a real positive mark on the world.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm in complete shock. Glenn @ Walters had left me a message this morning but I couldn't pick it up until I got home from work. Eric had become a good friend in the time he was here in London and I'm definitely going to miss him. Deepest condolences to Family and friends, I'll do my best to get over to the house on Saturday.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Dan just sent me this from Eric's family.
There is a correction made to the address


Eric Pykala- Rock ‘n roller, musician, luthier, master of tone- died suddenly at 60. His mom and dad- Henry and Helvi, brother Paul (Barb), sister Kris, niece Taimi (Phil) and his great-nephew Oliver are deeply saddened. Please come to Eric’s Celebration of Life at home on Saturday, Sept. 29 from noon to 8 pm. No flowers please. Donations to the Heart and Stroke Foundation would be cool.
Google maps link :
http://maps.google.ca/maps?q=63+ros...l,+London,+Middlesex+County,+Ontario&t=m&z=16


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

What a shock !

My condolences to family and friends.

I met Eric at the Elmira Guitar Show/Swap this spring. Spent some time talking to him and told him how much I enjoyed his posts.

Dave


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

My condolences to family and friends. This is sad.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm just thinking out loud here but is there anything we can do as a Guitar Community that loved Eric to make sure that his legacy is preserved? Whether it be some form of scholarship or a financial gift to a community group that helps foster the meaning and value of music in young people's lives in Eric's name? Perhaps young people that are marginalized? I guess I'm having a difficult time believing that he's gone and want to make sure that people that didn't even know him learn to appreciate what kind of person he was. I enjoyed all of my conversations with him. He was a true gentleman and a die heard rock n roller. A vanishing breed.


----------



## WaltersLondon (May 11, 2011)

I'm still in shock and truly saddened by the loss of such a great person, and my deepest sympathies to the family. Eric, you were my advisor, my colligue, and more importantly my friend and you will be truly be missed, but i promise you will never be forgotten.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Intrepid said:


> I'm just thinking out loud here but is there anything we can do as a Guitar Community that loved Eric to make sure that his legacy is preserved? Whether it be some form of scholarship or a financial gift to a community group that helps foster the meaning and value of music in young people's lives in Eric's name? Perhaps young people that are marginalized? I guess I'm having a difficult time believing that he's gone and want to make sure that people that didn't even know him learn to appreciate what kind of person he was. I enjoyed all of my conversations with him. He was a true gentleman and a die heard rock n roller. A vanishing breed.


Perhaps some kind of donation in his name to a cause that he may supported? This site here is used for such purposes so that everything is kept in order. http://www.kapipal.com/


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Sad news. I bought a set of pickups from Eric and we had a bit of a back and forth chat. He seemed like a great guy with a good sense of humour.

Rest In Peace.


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

I must say that I only knew Eric well in the last 10 years, but he came to my house in the country a few times to shoot the breeze, drink java, and repair guitars. Those are the times I will remember. Fun times with such a kind and gentle guy. He tried to point people towards my new (guitar related) business. The one regret I have is that I never got to see him play live with his brother. I'd planned to, but never got 'round to it... RIP my friend! Hugh H.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

If I can borrow a saying Chrissy Hynde said to her bandmates that had gone before her. "Put the kettle on Eric. Were not far behind"


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Terrible news. Eric was a nice guy with a great sense of humour. In the short time he was in London he built up a loyal customer base. His guitar tech work was second to none. Total guitar geek....loved to play, work on and talk about guitars. He will be greatly missed.

My deepest condolences to his family and friends.

RIP Eric.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

My sincere condolences to his friends and family.

I've heard nothing but praise here for his set up work.

While we make plans for next week, next month, next year, it would be wise to consider just how fragile our hold on life really is.

If threads like this serve a purpose for me, it's to remind me of this reality.

I'm adding this for clarity. Of course RIP threads serve other more obvious purposes as well.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Condolences to all his friends and family..


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Very sorry to hear this. I had done business with Eric many years ago. I didn't realize he was the same guy as "Lance". His reputation for guitar work was highly regarded. RIP Eric.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Sincerest heartfelt sympathies and condolences to family, friends and acquaintences. Very sad indeed. RIP Eric.

Regards,


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

To say I'm shocked would be an understatement. 60 is far too young. My condolences to Erics family. RIP.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

..........


----------



## Spudmurphy (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi, I'm a member of the Ernie Ball forum, and this news has just been posted on the guitar side there.

http://forums.ernieball.com/music-man-guitars/54490-rip-erik-pykala-lance-romance.html#post890817

Being a fan of Ernie Ball Musicman guitars, Eric was also a member on the EB forum, and back in 2006 we were both buying the Albert Lee 2006 Limited Edition model with MM90 pickups. Not many of these were made.
Well he got his before I got mine (mine did have to cross the pond after all!) and he sent me some great pictures of it. Then he went on to tell me about all the mods he was going to do to this rare guitar!!
The trouble was, he didn't know how to post the photos on to the EB forum, so I helped him out and posted them for him. In addition to the forum we spoke a few times via PM. Although I never met Eric in person, I was enthralled by his passion for guitars.
I share in your sadness on his passing. He will be missed on the EB forum too - I'm guessing that he'll be trading licks with Danny Gatton I'm sure.

Eric - if a short guy from Wales comes up to you and wants to play drums with you and Danny that will probably be my Dad - his snare control will astound you!!

My thoughts are with you all on this forum, his colleagues and his family right now.

*Edit
This was the picture that created the bond between Eric & I, and I post it as a small gesture.
*When I last "spoke" with Eric he said that he'd swapped out the gold plated fittings and replaced them with chrome and changed the electrics - well I didn't expect it to remain stock for long - that was Eric all over wasn't it?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Terrible news.

My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## danel59 (Jul 4, 2006)

I have known and been friends with Eric for a long time. Great person, always humorous outlook on life and an amazing guitar tech and true friend. he will be missed.

Thank you for all of the comments and condolences. I am hoping it is allright to print these out and present to Erics family. If anybody doesn't want me to
please let me know 

Dan Lear


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Donations to the Heart and Stroke Foundation can be made for the next few days and they will be forwarded in the name of Eric Pykala


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Great idea and a great way to honour Eric. My donation is in. Come on guys.


GuitarsCanada said:


> Donations to the Heart and Stroke Foundation can be made for the next few days and they will be forwarded in the name of Eric Pykala


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...rick gunn and i will be making the journey to eric's family home in london on saturday afternoon, to pay our respect to his family, donate to the heart and stroke foundation and to join in the celebration of his life.

my heart goes out, especially, to his brother paul.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Donations to the Heart and Stroke Foundation can be made for the next few days and they will be forwarded in the name of Eric Pykala


Done. I didn't know Eric personally, but as an active, entertaining and informative fellow forum member, I want to show my respect for Eric and express my condolances to his family.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Donation made. Great idea. I'll be at his place sometime Saturday afternoon also.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I dealt with Eric before and he was nicer than nice and fun to talk to. This is sad to hear. 

RIP


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

This is terrible news. I knew Eric from his days at the Arts and he was never too busy to to stop and help you out with an answer to a question or advice. I ran into him at the 12th Fret a few months ago and we drooled over a few guitars on the wall there. My condolensces to his family and friends. A donation has been made - thanks for the link.

Brian


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your loss of a friend.
And condolences to all his friends & family.

Cool story about Danny Gatton.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I cant believe that Eric is gone....I will miss him.
I met Eric at THE ARTS music store and went to see him play a couple of times...
Great guy....
Condolences to his family .
"only the good die young"


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sorry guys, I had to refund all the donation money. PayPal shut me down. Apparently you cannot collect donations on a standard account like mine, needs a whole whack of crap to prove its legitimate. Signed letters from Heart and Stroke etc.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

So paypal really is the devil... never cared for it myself.

Condolences to his friends and family.
Its very sad losing someone close without having the chance to at least say goodbye.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Moosehead said:


> So paypal really is the devil... never cared for it myself.
> 
> Condolences to his friends and family.
> Its very sad losing someone close without having the chance to at least say goodbye.


Actually it's probably a pretty good policy. It's all about reducing fraud


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

For those who want to make a donation to the Heart and Stroke Foundation in Eric's name, here is the link.


https://secure.heartandstroke.ca/si...n=jsLLKUNDL8KIJZOBJ8IQI4NOIkLOI2PGLiLWKaPUIwG


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Very easy to do, just sent mine in.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...on saturday, rick gunn and i drove out to london for a celebration of eric's life at the pykala family home.

three years ago eric moved back to london to live with his parents and help care for them. he worked independently for a couple of years, then was hired by a store in london called walter's music.

it was an amazing day. his mom and dad, well into their 80s, if not older, are fascinating people. and his brother paul, a bassist and five years younger, shared a musical relationship with eric very similar to the one i share with my own brother.

it was also a pleasure to meet his sister, christine. and i got to meet davetcan, with whom i often have ferocious debates here on guitars canada!

some of eric's guitars were on display, and a laptop displayed photos, along with recordings of eric playing guitar.

the house was filled with music people. we got there shortly after noon, intending to stay for an hour or two. it was almost six pm when we finally left.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

It was a good day and I'm sure Eric would have appreciated it. Wish I could have stayed longer but I had other commitments . Also a pleasure finally meeting my nemesis (David, LOL) who of course is a very nice guy. We did have a chat over a beer but I sure do wish it had been in better circumstances.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...there are rumours of a tribute, probably in newmarket.

look for a post in the concerts and reviews forum.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It was good turnout, I got there around 6:30 myself. Met Dan and a few others, shared some stories and some laughs. I'd never met his mom until then. I took a picture of the display they set up: very well done. 

I'll make it out to wherever the function is being
held, unless we have a gig. I think it will be quite the turnout!


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

I did not know Eric, but just wanted to extend my condolences to his family and his friends here on GC. We're all part of a musical family, whether we've met or not.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

boomer said:


> We're all part of a musical family, whether we've met or not.


...ironically, that is a belief that eric embraced, wholeheartedly.

and, as it turns out, both his parents were musicians - he a violinist, she a singer.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

A Celebration of Eric Pykala's Musical Life.....



As many of you may know, our wonderful friend, son and brother Eric Pykala passed late September 2012. The shock of Eric's passing put a dent in our hearts and a damper in the local musical world. He will never be forgotten and will always be remembered for his creative sense of humour, his sharp personality and his love of his music. Not to mention his passion for giving helpful advice to anyone he could. He will be greatly missed.

As the memorial for Eric was held in London for obvious reasons, some of us were unable to attend with such a long commute. 

I would like to invite you to celebrate Eric's life with an open jam night at Big Daddy's on October 14th 2012! 

*Big Daddy's*
446 Davis Dr, Newmarket, Ontario L3Y 2P2



Bring your guitars and drum sticks and help us celebrate our great friend!

The event will be hosted by The Chick'n'beards, who will play a set, them turn the stage over to, first, invited guests, and then an open jam. Backline will be supplied, so at the most bring a pedalboard. 

I think this is the way Eric would have liked his send off, so let's make this a party to remember.


This IS NOT a benefit. No Cover, No Donation expected. Big Daddy's is supplying the venue, so spend your money there.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thanks Pete.


----------



## JTS550 (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm truly saddened and flabbergasted to hear this news. Had exchanged a bunch of PMs with Eric re a set up...he was so patient, kind and friendly. 

RIP Eric, and thoughts and prayers for your family.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

A small reminder, if anyone is wanting to attend, the event starts at 6:00 p.m.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I sadly have to miss this due to work at 6am tomorrow. I hope everyone has some laughs, some leads and smiles. Travel safe, this weather is garbage.


----------



## bbigsby (Mar 23, 2009)

Had a great time last night at Eric's Tribute. Here is a pic of Pete, Hugh and Paul (Eric's Brother)

Earlier all three of these guys were on stage ripping it up. I will try to post a little video later on.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks Bill for that pic. Very cool.

Last night was spectacular. An evening of uplifting, emotional heartfelt performances. The room was packed with family and friends of Eric's. His brother Paul acted as master of ceremonies and steered the evening with touching remininces, strength and most of all humour. He said right off the top that it was an evening of celebration and Eric would have wanted that way if he could have guided proceedings himself. I felt the good vibes myself,. Everywhere, people were looking you in the eye and saying hello and smiling. There was just a warm, loving spirit in the room 
There were so many musicians in that bar that I think if a bomb had been dropped on that pub last night, southern Ont. would be minus 90% of it's players.

I don't know many of the bands and musicians that got up but, it was top notch all night. I'm going to miss a bunch of people in this list, please forgive me. Hopefully someone could fill in the blanks.
But from what I remember.....
The Chick'n Beards started thing off at a high level. GREAT band (every player and the singer was killer) with a great set list. 
Then while gear was being readied John Lemmie came up and did an acoustic set that was soft and simply beautiful. A moving tribute to Eric.
Eric's brother Paul followed with a band of Eric's and Paul's that had not been gigging for a while, but it didn't matter. They sounded great. Paul mentioned that it was so weird to be on stage and playing these songs without Eric........I bet it was Paul. 
Then some jamming ensued. Paul asked me to get up and do Mercury Blues, which was always an Eric night closer. So I was joined by Paul on bass, Hugh Hardy on guitar, Dale Jones on B/G vocals and Steve on drums. We ended up doing three tunes. What a blast !!!
Things continued with one great performance after another. Great playing from the drum chair all night made it easy for the sea of guitar players and singers to relax and just rock. A very cool ensemble that included Ehron Phuller on guitar rocked the house. I mention Ehron specifically because he organized the event. A BIG heartfelt thanks to Ehron for taking the task on. 
A highlight for me was Mr. David Henman taking the stage and bringing the house down with very cool versions of two of his April Wine hits. 
There was a good Guitars Canada contingent there. I got to meet a number of cool people that I only knew from their forum handles.

So Eric was sent off in grand style. I think we all realize the gravity of our loss in the guitar community and in friendship with his passing. I hope, for those who knew him, we can keep a little piece of Eric's life in our hearts.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...geez, thanks, pete! the highlight for me was seeing you rip it up on guitar AND vocals. this was my first time seeing you in action. 

it truly was an amazing evening. i really got the sense that everyone rose to the occasion - every performance was _inspired_.

i have so many feelings and thoughts from last night that i just cannot adequately express. but i can sum it up by remembering that eric pykala always defined musicians, and the music community, as family.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Sounds like a great evening, and I'm damn sorry I had to miss it, but I was stuck at work unfortunately. I was there in spirit though, believe me. I'm looking forward to seeing some pics and videos if they're out there. Thanks for the update all.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for the review! I'm super bummed that I missed it, but I was pretty zombified at work as it was. He would have wanted all his friends ripping it up together


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm Soprry to hear about this highly respected members Passing. My Prayers and thoughts are with is Family. Deepest Condolences.


----------



## bbigsby (Mar 23, 2009)

The video is from my phone and is all I could salvage. 

[video=youtube;v4dBsPe_438]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4dBsPe_438[/video]


----------



## bbigsby (Mar 23, 2009)

*another one*

[video=youtube;XWlvIank1JQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWlvIank1JQ&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I never met/interacted with Eric but judging by the influence he's had on some pretty prominent ppl here, he must have been a helluva guy

RIP

ps some great playing there!!


----------



## WaltersLondon (May 11, 2011)

This one needs a bump.

Thinking of you Eric.. Rock on!!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Does anyone have anymore Videos? If you do, please post them. Some great playing.


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh man, i've been away from the forum for awhile now but literally just found out a minute ago about Eric's passing. To say I am shocked would be an understatement. great guy, great tech! texted him awhile ago and never heard back which was unusual for Eric. Now I know why. is a huge loss!!


----------



## WaltersLondon (May 11, 2011)

Just wanted to bump this up. Miss ya buddy. Gone but not forgotten

G


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I've yet to find anyone else I'd trust with a guitar without reservation. Really miss him for the interesting chats we'd have while he was "working'


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

It saddens me that I didn't have a chance to mess with him on this forum. I only had the pleasure of frustrating him in person 

He must have been such a great source for info on this forum- he definitely knew his stuff.


----------

